
Target hacked - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/moblordTV/status/1062298914391502848
======
ocdtrekkie
Someone sent me a screenshot of the same thing coming from @gsuite. It's far
less likely that "Target and Google were hacked" than "Twitter has a bug that
can be exploited for this".

